# HS vs HSS impeller size



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

I was looking at the neighbour blower (HS model) and noticed that the impeller is smaller than mine (HSS). I think that they have 12 inch impeller, while mine do have 13.2inch Could this finally be the reason why the HS model is throwing the snow farther than my HSS ? Smaller impeller would be stronger or would make it turn with more torque since the diameter is less.... Make sense ?


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Larger dia. further throw distance. Faster tip speed. Check your rpm.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes but the weight if more.... if you have a 10ft pole and you put 1 pound at the tip... you will find it harder to hold horizontally than if the pole is 2 feets. 

this is just to explain, knowing that the impeller is not 10ft. but the longuer the diameter, more weight to move.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

grabber said:


> Yes but the weight if more.... if you have a 10ft pole and you put 1 pound at the tip... you will find it harder to hold horizontally than if the pole is 2 feets.
> 
> this is just to explain, knowing that the impeller is not 10ft. but the longuer the diameter, more weight to move.



Bigger impeller throws farther thats a fact
as stated check your engine rpm


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

check this video of a gx390 engine swap into a 928 frame (using 12 inch impeller) 

Same engine as mine by the way.... this is almost funny.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

He is a member here and will tell you the same thing
do some research
its simple math


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

while i do agree, and not arguing on this (on paper). But the engine is the same. a small diameter impeller (at the same speed)will keep its speed more easily (less hard on the engine torque) than a if the impeller is longer because of the weight at the tip of the impeller that is harder to turn, making the impeller to turn slower.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

grabber said:


> while i do agree, and not arguing on this (on paper). But the engine is the same. a small diameter impeller (at the same speed)will keep its speed more easily (less hard on the engine torque) than a if the impeller is longer because of the weight at the tip of the impeller that is harder to turn, making the impeller to turn slower.



you are stating why you think you are right but what you are saying is still WRONG
thats kinda like arguing 

if you did research which you clearly havent honda itself has the math showing you are wrong amongst many others
snow velocity leaving the chute in feet per second is higher on a larger impeller sorta like 2x2=4 you are saying 2x2=3.5

besides he modded the blower in the video but you knew that as well
carry on


----------



## Maynor1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Torque does not equal distance thrown. Velocity does. 

The greater the diameter (assuming same rpm), the greater the tip speed = greater distance snow is thrown.

From Honda's own PR release:

*"Blower Diameter Increased *– for increased snow removal speed and discharge distance"
Link: https://hondanews.com/channels/hss928/releases/honda-introduces-hss-series-snow-blowers


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah that’s my machine. Here’s a Simple breakdown.

At the same RPM a 12” Impeller has a lower tip speed then a 13” Impeller. At any given RPM the larger impeller will accelerate the snow faster generating a longer throw.

HSS machines are geared lower then HS machines. And still have slightly high tip speeds. There’s a post somewhere with the HS and HSS impeller speeds by model. 

My numbers using a laser tach, the advertised impeller diameter, and a tip speed calculator.

Engine rpms - 3550rpms _ Impeller rpms - 1330rpms - 77.62 ft/s tip speed 340mm impeller. *stock HSS1332*

" “"............... 3800rpms _ " "...................1420rpms - 82.88 ft/s tip speed 340mm impeller. 

My impeller seals add 5mm to my Impeller so I’m at 84.10 ft/s


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

grabber said:


> check this video of a gx390 engine swap into a 928 frame (using 12 inch impeller)
> 
> Same engine as mine by the way.... this is almost funny.
> ]


His impeller is modified to close the gap entirely thereby increasing throwing distance.
If you want more throwing distance, upgrade the jet in your carb(if you haven't already) and buy one of his impeller kits. You'll easily outthrow your neighbours then.


----------

